# Aurora Ramazzotti conduttrice di X-Factor 2015.



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

*Aurora Ramazzotti*, la figlia di Eros Ramazzotti e Michelle Hunziker, sarà la nuova conduttrice della *fascia giornaliera* di *X-Factor 2015* su Sky. 

La Ramazzotti, a soli 18 anni, è già una delle "vip" più odiate del web. E la notizia non ha fatto altro che scatenare ire e polemiche. La gente si chiede:"Con quali meriti Aurora Ramazzotti è arrivata alla conduzione di X-Factor?".

Polemiche o non polemiche, comunque, la Ramazzotti vede premiato il proprio status di "figlia d'arte" e vola alla conduzione (giornaliera) di uno dei programmi più seguiti della tv satellitare.


----------



## DannySa (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma è cinese per caso?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Agosto 2015)

Mio dio...


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma la domanda da farsi è: ancora fanno X-Factor? Programma più inutile non esiste.


----------



## Doctore (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda da farsi è: ancora fanno X-Factor? Programma più inutile non esiste.



c'e ilrribbbbelllle eroico fedez


----------



## Snake (11 Agosto 2015)

sicuramente non è raccomandata


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> c'e ilrribbbbelllle eroico fedez


Io sono maschio ed etero


----------



## O Animal (12 Agosto 2015)

Mah...


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Agosto 2015)

Avrà sicuramente superato gli stessi provini delle sue colleghe che lavorano per SportMediaset o da Criscitiello


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2015)

Cioè,ha come madre quella topa biblica della Hunziker,però ha lo stesso volto del padre. La Natura è veramente crudele.


----------



## O Animal (12 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Cioè,ha come madre quella ****** biblica della Hunziker,però ha lo stesso volto del padre. La Natura è veramente crudele.



Invece la voce l'ha presa dal kebabbaro sotto casa...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Invece la voce l'ha presa dal kebabbaro sotto casa...



Mai sentita la sua voce


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Cioè,ha come madre quella topa biblica della Hunziker,però ha lo stesso volto del padre. La Natura è veramente crudele.



E magari dalla madre ha preso il cervello vuoto....


----------

